# Grafikkarten Upgrade



## Ekeln (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mir in den nächste Tagen eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen.
Ich dachte da an die AMD R9 290 / AMD R9 290X bzw. GTX 970 alle drei Karten haben 4 GB VRam.

Mein System: 
Motherboard: GA-P35-DS4 (rev. 2.0)
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 4 x 3.00ghz
Grafikkarte:  ATI Readeon HD 5770 ´1GB VRam von XFX
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS2 8GB ( 4 X 2 GB ) DDR 2  800 MHz (PC2-6400)
Netzteil: be quiet 500 Watt
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Lohnt es sich eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen,
oder besser auf ein neues System sparen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Mai 2015)

Deine CPU könnte evtl. limitieren....daher eher neuer Sockel/ CPU / RAM etc...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2015)

Die R9 290 hat ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, aber braucht so viel mehr Strom als die GTX 970, dass du - wenn du jeden Tag ca 2 Std spielst - nach 2-3 Jahren sogar draufzahlst durch die Stromkosten. Daher ist die GTX 970 an sich auch sehr gut, obwohl die 30-50€ mehr kostet. Derzeit ist zudem Witcher 3 bei vielen Shops als Downloadcode mit bei der GTX 970 dabei, und ich glaub auch noch Batman Arkham Knight - insofern wäre die GTX 970 ein guter Kauf, wenn du mit den Games was anfangen kannst.

Aber so oder so wird in der Tat bei vielen modernen Games die CPU "bremsen", d.h. an sich müsstest du mit der GTX 970 ca 4x so viele FPS haben wie mit der 5770, aber durch die CPU hast du vlt nur 2,5 x so viele FPS. D.h. Deine 5770 schafft zB 20 FPS, und an sich würde die GTX 970 80 FPS schaffen, aber weil die CPU nur maximal so oder so 45 schafft, bleibt es halt bei 45. Dann würde die GTX 970 keinen Vorteil im Vergleich zu einer zB AMD R9 270X bringen, die nur 160-170€ kostet.

Anmerkung; de R9 270X wäre halt schon 2,5 mal schneller als Deine 5770. Die GTX 970 ist nochmal 65% schneller.


----------



## Ekeln (13. Mai 2015)

Das heißt also,
Wenn ich das ganze Potenzial der Grafikkarte haben will,
Komm ich um den Neukauf von: Motherboard / Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher nicht rum.
Und beim Neukauf des Prozessor bleibt ja schließlich auch die quälende Frage, Intel oder AMD.....
Vielen Dank für die Support


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2015)

Ekeln schrieb:


> Das heißt also,
> Wenn ich das ganze Potenzial der Grafikkarte haben will,
> Komm ich um den Neukauf von: Motherboard / Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher nicht rum.
> Und beim Neukauf des Prozessor bleibt ja schließlich auch die quälende Frage, Intel oder AMD.....
> Vielen Dank für die Support


 Bei CPUs ist es derzeit glasklar: AMD hat nur veraltete Technik und liegt bei Preis-Leistung nicht mehr gut. Allenfalls ein FX-8320E für 130€ ist bei Preis-Leistung noch okay, aber kaum schneller als ein core i3-4150 für 115€, und ein core i5-4460 für 170€ ist dem FX-8820E schon klar überlegen, sogar besser als die teuren FX-9000er, die über 200€ kosten. Und da Intel die modernere, effizientere Technik hat, die Boards wiederum nicht teurer als bei AMD, würde ich da klar zu Intel greifen, selbst wenn der Preis vom 8320E "okay" ist.


----------



## Ekeln (15. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube das Intel eine gute Wahl ist,auch wenn sie ein wenig teurer sind.
Jetzt muss ich mich noch auf einen Prozessor festlegen i5 oder i7.
Die entscheidung für die Grafikkarte steht auch, es wird eine GTX 970 4GB.
Ach ja, ich habe noch zwei Frage: 1) wieviel Arbeitsspeicher sollte das neue System haben ?
                                                                                                            2) Unterstüzt die GTX 970 auch die neue Direct X 12 Grafikschnittstelle ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2015)

Wegen CPUs kannst du auch mal ausführlich hier lesen: Kaufberatung zu Prozessoren von AMD und Intel für die Sockel AM3+, 1150, 1155 und 2011-3

Fazit: der Xeon E3-1231v3 für 250-260€ wäre aktuell top, wenn du nicht unbedingt übertakten willst. Der ist quasi ein core i7, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Passende Boards kosten 60-90€, am besten H97-Chipsatz. Im Moment ist der allerdings kaum stärker als ein core i5 für nur 180-200€ - aber durch Hypterthreading, wie die core i7, wäre er halt "zukunftssicherer". 

RAM: an sich reichen 2x4GB aus, aber wenn man eh viel ausgibt, könnte man auch gleich 2x8GB nehmen - kosten 60€ mehr. DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V sind passend bei Intel

DX12: die GTX 900er werden zumindest mit DX12 beworben


----------

